# J E Gombault's



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya'll may have saw this on Feebay and were like [:'(] but, I saw a neat bottle anyways. These Gombault's are easy to research lots of good info and such on them. Got it in the mail and in was nasty! Some crud had leaked out and you could smell it. This stuff contained:
 Croton Oil
 Cotton Seed Oil
 Oil of Camphor
 Oil of Turpentine
 Kerosine
 Sulphuric Acid

 Needless to say I cleaned her up. Label is real dark and worn , but I can read it a bit. Bottle is a nice dark aqua and heavy.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

On both sides-- The Lawrence-Williams Co Sole Props for US and Canada..


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

Label is rough , but I'll leave it. Here are a couple of links
http://www.leagle.com/xmlResult.aspx?xmldoc=192753422F2d512_1356.xml&docbase=CSLWAR1-1950-1985
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=152621366979&topic=15240


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 6, 2011)

I too think there pretty cool bottle . I picked one up a few months ago,and like you said there very thick heavy bottle .The neck on the one I have has a slite lean to the left .Also no lable which I think adds a great deal to yours. Neat bottle Road Dog thanks for the show and info.
   bill


----------



## sandchip (Feb 6, 2011)

Neat all over!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 6, 2011)

I had one at some point with a perfect label and the contents.  Now I can't find it.  I think I must have sold it before one of the moves.  I was always concerned about bottles with contents breaking.  I usually lost one or two bottles each move before I decided just to pack them up and put them in storage until the moving stopped. 
 I'll just have to find another....
 The hunt is part of the fun.


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 6, 2011)

I dug up on of those last year, they are pretty cool bottles. Love that the label is still on it.


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 6, 2011)

Nuthing worse than a 'leaker' coming thru the mail, not to mention it often trashes the label(s). [] I have an assortment of regular kid's balloons, I find one that fits real snug and stretch it over the top, then zip lock baggie it before packing. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah , I think I would have made an effort to seal that top before mailing.


----------



## toddrandolph (Feb 6, 2011)

For some reason, those are common around here, I dug quite a few out of one dump and remember the smelly gunk inside. I kept a couple as they make nice window bottles.  Most I have found in 20s dumps, even though they have an older look to them. Never saw one with a label.


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 6, 2011)

^
 20s dumps? Were they tooled tops?


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

This one is tooled lip. Probably 1890-1900 would be my guess.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Rory,

 Nothing like a little Caustic Balsam, eh. Here's one of their less enlightened trade cards.







 "Back of card says product is warranted to give satisfaction to many animal and human aliments. Among animals, it is useful for such things as curb, sprint, bony tumors and strained tendons. As a human remedy, among other things, it took care of rheumatism, sprains and sore throats. It was made by The Lawrence-Williams Co., Cleveland, Ohio." From Reggie.




From.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## toddrandolph (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info surface one, I didn't know these were local. I am not far from cleveland (unfortunately, lol). Also, the dump where I found many of these had lots of other vet related stuff in it including spohns distemper, common Dr. Daniels, Kendall's, Glovers, etc. I still believe these were made with tooled tops right into the 20s after finding them in multiple dumps of that age....they were probably made for a long period of time.


----------

